# Real Ohio Catfish



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike Magis and I had a rough time keeping flatheads on our line Saturday night.
He did manage to keep one on and get it landed.










We fought an onslaught of big channel cats last night and finally managed to land another flathead.










Boat traffic was horrendous on the Holiday weekend but the weather was nice. Just a little breezey last night but temperatures were comfortable.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Great fish Guys!! Congratz on a fun night of fishing. I spent a couple days down at a private pond in SE Ohio fishing and we caught a couple 4-10lb cats. I avoid the lakes on most holiday weekends since they are so busy.

I'd love to catch a cat like that but for me , the novice , occasional catfisherman , wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Robby and Mike, Way to go! Those are some great catfish. You guys continue to amaze me with the consistency of which you catch large shovelhead catfish. Did you gusy get a chance to weigh them? TightLines!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

well all i gotta say is 

consistency 




well done!!!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

All I am saying is that if your friend (Yuri Grisendi ) or (Lucas Van der Mere)
can cast from Ohio and hit the Po river in Italy----then maybe you should brag up his casting ability  

your picture 

I feel sure that if Ohio had wels me and Mike would soon have some like that


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

bnnnnnnnbnbnbnbnbnbn


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Tightliner

Mikes fish was 44. The flat I caught Monday morning was 47.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Robby

Congrats on the real nice Flatheads  !


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Those are some awesome fish! Cant wait to see pics of a 60+ flat here in the next few weeks!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Robby & Mike!! I just gotta get me some of those Spandex Catfish suits to zip Carp up in so I can get some pics like those, lol. Seriously, you guys did great!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Robby was those fish taken off of secret spot 99 ha ha . Glad to see you catching fish. This summef went by so fast iam so sorry i wasnt able to make it up this summer


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Real nice fish guys  Daryl


----------

